# 2005 Malibu right rear blinker?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Probably a corroded ground wire,...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You will prolly need to replace the "connector plate" about $45.00 from dealer or check AZ for availability. VERY common problem with newer GMs.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Try here. http://car-part.com/


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"You will probably need to replace the "connector plate" about $45.00 from dealer or check AZ for availability. VERY common problem with newer GMs"
This is true. And YES, a dielectric grease is available at most parts stores. But-the "connector plate" is the likely problem. We sell many of these. Some connector plates fit many models. David


----------



## miles11we (Mar 23, 2010)

check all the grounds first, then the intermediate connections


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

*fixed it*

felt real stupid but bet others have same problem.

bulb fits in socket same both ways. one way it slips in and slips out.

other way it sort of 'clicks' in place and doesnt rattle out down the road,like the other way.

Somebody before me replaced it and got it backwards i spect.

Didnt know it COULD fit both ways and only stay in one way. thanks for the replies and hope this helps others.


----------

